

Co-Founder for Smart Watch Startup - reach_kapil

Looking for a Technical Co-founder for Smart Watch startup. Looking for someone with hardware, systems, Programming (Android OS&#x2F;App) development experience. We are in Bay CA, bootstrapped right now
======
andymoe
Well, I have most of those skills but alas I'm deep in my own
hardware/software startup at the moment. (See profile)

I'm sure you are already making the rounds at the hardware related meetups in
the Bay Area but beyond that I think you might get more responses if you
posted what you and your existing team bring to the table beyond just "I've
got this smart watch startup I need another Co-Founder for." Even if you are
non-technical your role is obviously hugely important and so you need to sell
yourself and your team. Also, I'd recommend you post your email address in
your profiles about section so people can contact you privately. Cheers.

------
tehwebguy
What do you bring to the table?

